# Best Training Aid Help! Please!



## DrewP1337 (Jan 18, 2007)

So im a new golfer just got some mizuno mx-17 for christmas and im having alot of trouble...im topping the ball....hitting the ball fat.....slicing the ball...i know my swing is wrong and its hard to watch a video and copy them i was wondering what are some of the best training aids to help out my swing! Thanks Alot!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

The absolute best thing you can do for your game is to find someone who knows what they're talking about. No training aid can replace a great teacher and practice. If you really want a shiny new gadget, I'd buy the Medicus.

P.S. Welcome to golf​


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> The absolute best thing you can do for your game is to find someone who knows what they're talking about. No training aid can replace a great teacher and practice.​


Couldnt have put it better myself. Save whatever money you are willing to spend on gadgets and find yourself a good teacher. In the long run its the best way forward.

Best of luck.​


----------

